# Binoculars



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I'm looking for a new set of binocs. What does everyone have, pros or cons, what to look for, etc. Obviously would like the best power and clarity for the money.

Thanks!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can go and buy an inexpensive pair that will work for a few hundred $$$.

I would warn you against that. You will probably have them for the rest of your life... that said, buy the best on the market - Swarovski.

They have a LIFETIME warranty and are the clearest glass on the market. I have a pair of 8x56, 10x50 and 15x56. I use them all year round and could not imagine how much I would have missed out on if I did not have their quality. Any glass will do what you are looking for in daylight, Swarovskis will also do it in near dark conditions. If you have a little bit of moon, you can see at night.

I would not hesitate to buy a pre owned pair off of eBay or from Jim Rockstad (who deals in used optics) in Templeton Ca. With the warranty, you have nothing to worry about. Just make sure the lens are not scratched, otherwise you do not care if the outside has a little scuff on it. Used optics can usuall be purchased for 1/3 to 1/2 of the price of new ones. I would get a used pair of the best glasses in the world vs a new pair of Nikons, Bushnells or Leupolds any day.


----------



## siouxhockey (Oct 23, 2007)

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... hasJS=true

These binos are awesome. They have in internal gyro so you don't notice the subtle shakiness that occurs when viewing long distance objects under magnification. It may be one of those things that you have to use to really appreciate, but I can honestly say the image stabilization is awesome and it makes glassing a lot easier.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Top brands Swarovski,Ziess,Bruton,etc... You do get what you pay for in binos. That being said, giving options and opinions of optics out side of your price range really is not going to help you! So give us a bit more to work with. Like what you are willing to pay, will they be used as a truck glass or do you want to walk and stalk with them? Just a few examples of things that will help give you some good info!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I would love to have a pair of Swaro's but I think that would break my piggy bank! :lol:

Looking to spend around $500. They will probably be bouncing around in the truck 50% of the time, with the other 50% strapped to my chest scouting and hunting. Would like at least 10x42's with good focus and light gathering during dawn and dusk. Hopefully something not too bulky, although I do have a small pair for treestand hunting and such.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Scheels has a really nice pair in that price range.... I forgot who makes them for them. They are really nice. Paradox maybe? I can't remember. I would take a look at them.

I love my 10x42 EL sworo's woulden't trade them for the world!

My second bet if the scheels ones don't work is the Nikon's They are in that price range and I think they have a $50 rebate right now.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Like I said, buy some USED Swarovskis for 400-600 dollars.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Like I said, buy some USED Swarovskis for 400-600 dollars.


If you know of any, let me know. I've been looking for a pair but there ussually only 8x. The 10x are seldom less then $1000.


----------



## bnbrk94 (Sep 25, 2006)

I will recommend vortex binoculars. Awesome glass and awesome warranty. If anything happens to the binos it is a no questions asked deal. They will fix or replace for the cost of shipping to them.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You can find them on eBay all the time. Also, call jim Rockstad in Templeton CA... Rockstad Industries... he has them all the time too dealer samples etc...


----------



## Bisbee Hunter (Apr 8, 2009)

i love my leupolds windriver cascade 10x42. they are great for the money. take a look at those think you might like them
:beer:


----------



## gjz (Aug 11, 2006)

" I love my 10x42 EL sworo's woulden't trade them for the world! "

Im gona kick myself for making that traid arnt I. lol


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

gjz said:


> " I love my 10x42 EL sworo's woulden't trade them for the world! "
> 
> Im gona kick myself for making that traid arnt I. lol


I love them also! 8)


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Nikon makes some great optics in your price range.

Ive honestly looked long and hard through swarovskis.......their nice, but not as nice as they cost.


----------



## ando_31 (Sep 15, 2009)

Leupold wind river cascades (green ring) are a good choice. I bought mine a few years back for 250, it was the best purchase I've made for hunting. I do plenty of glassing over a mile away and I've noticed very little, if any, difference between them and my father's 1100 dollar pair of leicas. Keep in mind that the binos are only as good as the eyes behind them, and the further you go up in price range the less difference you'll notice.


----------



## brian88 (Sep 29, 2009)

Frankly, binos are not the place to go cheap. so if you're serious about it, get a high end pair. i learned that the hard way.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I have the Leica 10x42 and love them. That being said, I would have to agree with S&A in his choice of Swarovski. I own their range finder and love the glass in those also. Swarovski customer service is better also.

If you can't find a set of affordable Swarovski, Take a look at the Pentax and Nikon binos. One of the first things I look at is the objective size vs. the mag. power. With this also look at the pupil glass. Some will give you a large objective, but small pupil glass thus restricting light transfer. Next, try them. Of course you know to look for clarity, but also look at field of view and depth of field. Compare binos to see which one gives you the largest view with the same magnification. Also try focusing on something closer and see which one has clarity the furthest out. Some have good clarity, but you have to focus constantly and in doing this you may be missing something in your view. Leica and Swarovski both have great clarity, depth of view, and field of view and that is what you are paying for. If you wear glasses, be sure to try them with them on and off. Some binos can really restrict field of view with glasses on.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

Having used binoculars professionally for over 30 years, including Leitz, Leupold, Svaorski, and others, we recently purchased a set of Brunton 10.5X43 Epoch. Very pricey, but meets our standards. Lifetime unlimited warranty so even if you break them, they are repaired or replaced. Focus from 3 feet to the horizon in one full turn of the focus knob. 
WE also have their less expensive cousins for quick and dirty work and they have performed excellently. Edge to edge clarity and light gathering capabilities are the two things that separate the good from the adequate.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Swaro's are really nice, would love to have a set. A couple of years ago I picked up a set of Canon Image Stabilized binos, I am very impressed with these, very clear and bright and the IS feature is great.

huntin1


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

look at ebay for some Kahles. They are made by Swarovski have great glass and less expensive than the parent brand. I got mine (10X42) for $600.


----------



## big quackattack (Sep 19, 2009)

zeiss classic 10x40 worth every penny and more, preferred by true birders worldwide...and they depend on superior glass


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I will be making a purchase of Binoculars this week. I am looking at three pair: Leupold Wind River Cascades or Mojave or Nikon Monarchs. I am also trying to figure out if I should get 8X42 or 10X42? I will be using them out west while elk hunting mostly but I could also use them for Michigan deer and other sight seeing and football etc. I am leaning toward the more expensive Mojave in the 8X42 power. I can get the non- camo set for 319$ the 8X42 Cascades are a little cheaper at 269$ or so and the Monarchs are priced more like the Cascades.

Anyone do any research that they can share? I know the Mojave are fog proof and generally a little more high quality.

Any info would be helpful


----------



## coobie (Dec 12, 2008)

barebackjack said:


> Nikon makes some great optics in your price range.
> 
> Ive honestly looked long and hard through swarovskis.......their nice, but not as nice as they cost.


I agree on the Nikons.I own Nikon Monarchs 10X42 and they are a great bino.for the price.coobie


----------



## willforu1 (Nov 23, 2008)

Ok can anyone tell me which power of binoculars they prefer for elk hunting out west? 8X or 10X?


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

siouxhockey said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0006786710052a&navCount=2&podId=0006786&parentId=cat20752&masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat20712-cat20752&catalogCode=XK&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20752&hasJS=true
> 
> These binos are awesome. They have in internal gyro so you don't notice the subtle shakiness that occurs when viewing long distance objects under magnification. It may be one of those things that you have to use to really appreciate, but I can honestly say the image stabilization is awesome and it makes glassing a lot easier.


X2 I have these and can honestly say I would not buy anything else. I have never shown these to a person and not had them be amazed. I LOVE THESE BINOS.


----------



## markbrower (Mar 4, 2009)

willforu1 said:


> Ok can anyone tell me which power of binoculars they prefer for elk hunting out west? 8X or 10X?


10 .10. 10.


----------



## stars1 (May 12, 2010)

siouxhockey said:


> http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0006786710052a&navCount=2&podId=0006786&parentId=cat20752&masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat20712-cat20752&catalogCode=XK&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat20752&hasJS=true
> 
> These binos are awesome. They have in internal gyro so you don't notice the subtle shakiness that occurs when viewing long distance objects under magnification. It may be one of those things that you have to use to really appreciate, but I can honestly say the image stabilization is awesome and it makes glassing a lot easier.


I would suggest Nikon Action 8x40 or 7x35. They are only $57.00 and are much better than the average $50.00 binoculars in fact they are the best you can get under $100. I just upgraded mine from those to Vortex Vipers which are $500.
But if you just need to use it for travel, then an univesal travel binoculars will be enough.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I haved some Cabelas 10x42 Alaskan Guide binos for sale if your interested. I bought them after deer season, so they are not used. Bought them for $500, sell them for $400. If your interested.......

I bought the Cabelas 10x42 Euros shortly after I got the Alaskan Guides. The Euro's will damn near match Swarovski SLC ...... take both of them out in the field with a buddy, that's what I did, you CAN'T tell the difference, except for the price tag.

Tator


----------



## CoyotieKiller (Jul 2, 2010)

Don't forget to comsider Leica's. I got the Duovids 10+15x50, and don't regret it a bit. Scan the areas on the ten power and the switch to 15 when you need to pick apart the rack. They'll last me the rest of my life and probably my kid's life, so if you figure the cost per month they are practically giving them away :rollin: 
I also have a pair of cheap nikons and a birding series of Bushnells. Quality isn't there compared to the Leica. The Bushnells took about a 3' fall onto the asphalt and I had to send them in for work twice, my dad has knocked his Leicas off the ledge of his tower stand (about 17') multiple times and they are still great, I'd guess those ones are older than 15 years old now ( i know its no record, just stating the facts). Leica get my vote. Can't go wrong with Swaro's either though. Also like the Zeiss classiz, but not a fan of the victory series. 
I'd strongly recommend taking a trip to the nearest Cabelas and look through them all. Look at the farest mount with the poorest lighting on it and see which binos are the easiest to pickout every hair on him with. look in the shaded nooks and cranies on the mountain and look for the details on the shaded rock. Go in the evening have someone escort you outside with a couple of the better pairs you find and try the same type of thing at farther distances.
Good luck narrowing it down. (ps Leica also has a kick-butt warrenty)


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

How are Vortex Bino's?

How is the glass compared to Nikon, Leupold, Etc. (Mid range bino prices.)


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Chuck Smith said:


> How are Vortex Bino's?
> 
> How is the glass compared to Nikon, Leupold, Etc. (Mid range bino prices.)


BETTER!!!!!!!!!!! Surprisingly. After buying one of their Viper scopes I figured there is no way in hell their Viper line of Binocs are worth what they're asking for. The scope does do well on the lower to mid power range though.... Oddly enough, a week or so later I ran into a guy at the range who had the Viper 10x42s, and I was quite impressed.

Depending on the power, they are anywhere from $540-$600. But if I'm spending $600 I may as well spend an extra $200 and get the Cabelas Euros, which I feel are a HELL of a binoc for what they are asking ($800 - 10x42).

But it will be awhile before I ever buy another pair. I'm quite content with my Monarchs for the time being.


----------

